

Where is optimization in the web frameworks? - anywhere_info
http://info-bus.com/blog/2009/07/28/where-is-optimization-in-web-frameworks/

======
mahmud
Whoever wrote that doesn't _get_ web application development.

Your precious "framework" comes undone the moment you deploy the app, IME.
Framework couldn't tell you jack about your application usage patterns,
because hits, as they come in, land on various web servers; some lean mean
ones for static data, some chunky and familiar ones for the little backend
logic, and some way way up front, multiplexing the incoming traffic. All the
juice goes to databases, them too, in various layers, logs, and various levels
of caching, etc.

It might start as an RC airplane that you have total control over, but it
eventually becomes more like being a traffic operator in a Real World airport
control room.

~~~
hymanroth
It all depends on whether you're talking about page-based or no-refresh web
apps. For the former, you're right: the framework is less relevant, since the
system is just basically responding to page requests. However, for a no-
refresh app, the opposite is true, especially if the app is highly complex.
The framework must manage the transfer of all code and content, which is where
pre-fetching and factoring become particularly important.

